# Feliway is a savior!



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

After having enough of my two cats fighting I finally broke down and bought Feliway and I am amazed! They still stay away from each other and doing the stalking thing but no fights and Macy is finally coming back into the living room to sit with me a bit.


Now if they would just be buddies and get used to each other I will be in heaven.

I am so amazed that a thing I plug into the wall can make my house peaceful again.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Excellent.


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

Feliway
I don't know what I would do without it. I can tell when it is time to change it. Molly becomes anxious. I keep on plugged in my bedroom by her rug. and one in the dinningroom where her food is. What a difference this has made in our lives. hers and mine.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

what......is......feliway


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

i too adore feliway!

feliway is a natural appeasing pheramone(sp?) to cats.

www.feliway.uk.com


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

OMG!! 8O i've just read the entire homepage from feliway and I must have it... now!! My two kitties would be the perfect candidates for it - they can't stand eachother and one of them is marking inside. The only thing I must figure out now is if I can get it here in Slovenia.


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

can anyone give me the website for feliway?
Thanks.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

its 2 posts above :wink:


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Ooppss.. haha. i didnt see it. 
Thanks Vicki.


----------



## sweet_eyes_gramma (Dec 21, 2004)

*Order link?*



vicki said:


> i too adore feliway!
> 
> feliway is a natural appeasing pheramone(sp?) to cats.
> 
> www.feliway.uk.com


Am I using the wrong browser? I've been to the site several times and found huge amounts of info but have not been able to find a link so that I can actually order the product. 

I'm NO newbie, but feel pretty dense right now. Why should it be so difficult to purchase?

Thanks, appreciate any insight as to what I may be missing here....


:roll:


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

oh i didnt realise there wasnt a 'buy' link on the page! im not sure if the larger pet stores there in USA would sell it but i do know ive only heard of it from vets in the uk and not for general sale, unless there is another site, im not sure...


----------



## sweet_eyes_gramma (Dec 21, 2004)

*Found it*

Thank you, Vicki. I did a search and found quite a few sites that sell it.

The cheapest I found for the diffuser was $24.95 at pureproductsinc.

Here's the link if anyone needs it:
http://www.pureproductsinc.com/products ... eliway.asp

Thanks again


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

I buy my from www.petguys.com THey have the best prices around. You can buy feliway at petco or petsmart.


----------



## sweet_eyes_gramma (Dec 21, 2004)

You're right about that! It's $1 cheaper than what I found. Glad I didn't order it yet...

Thanks much!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Feliway has made a major difference in my home!!!
Phoebe was hiding in the closet and growling. Within hours of plugging it in, she was way better. Sometimes she will be acting weird and edgy and I will look at the diffuser and it will time to get a new one!! I get the refill and all is well again!

It's really expensive but I buy it from PetSmart and bring in a webpage for a price match. I pay $12.99-14.99 for the refills and can usually find a coupon somewhere for $3-4 off that.  The whole thing which you only buy once is like $40 in the store and you can find it online for $24-25 so print that out and bring it in.

Petco, PetSmart, even Walmart and many online places carry it - I just don't like paying for the shipping and with being able to get it at PetSmart for the cheapest price I can find online it is great.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

nklincoln said:


> I buy my from www.petguys.com THey have the best prices around. You can buy feliway at petco or petsmart.


ooo that's an even better price than the ones I found! I will have to print out those prices when I go to PetSmart next!


----------



## linguafranca (Jun 21, 2005)

Anyone know where you can get it in Canada? 
I don't want to order from a US company because it costs so much more with taxes and duty and shipping and brokerage and etc. 
Thanks!


----------



## sweet_eyes_gramma (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry, I don't but I have a Canadian friend with kitties, I will try to find out if she knows about Feliway and where to get it.

I did want to let everyone know, though that I found it even cheaper than petguys at Revivalhealth. http://www.revivalanimal.com/

They have it at Amazon, too, for the same price.


----------

